# Pygmy losing fur in patches



## dpowell12 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have two pygmy does about 2 1/2 years old. We got them when they were 2 months old and they have the same dad. One of them is losing her hair in clumps and it's getting worse. I brush her and she hates it - and her hair is just dangling like wool off of her. She is eating okay and acting fairly normal but she rubs against steps and the fence. She did shed last year but nothing like this. The other doe is totally fine and just losing very little hair - the usual spring hair loss. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. They are on Purina Goat Chow and orchard grass hay. Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would check for lice or mites.


----------



## dpowell12 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello! I am new to this site. I just wanted to ask if both of the girls are together in their pen and in their house at night - wouldn't the other one have it too? And, do I need to have the vet check for mites or lice or is that something I can do? Don't know if it matters but I live in Washington and it's been pretty wet lately. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can check. Lice look specs of white. Kind of like dandruff. You can get Livestock Dust or Sevin Dust and dust both girls. Also dust the floor of their house. You will need to do this every 2 weeks for 3 times.

The other girl probably has them too but not as affected.

Do you have loose goat minerals out for your girls? How much Purina are you feeding them per day? Are they pets or breeders?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's been real warm here...you must be on the west side of WA! But anyway, the warmer weather here is causing my goats to shed a bit sooner than usual...that simply might be what's going on. I have one buck every year who will shed in clumps pretty much. The first year I had him I thought oh my gosh what the heck is wrong with him, but he does it every year. Sheds real drastically and grows in a shiny, thick healthy summer coat. So if she's clear of lice and healthy and you can't find any issues...it might just be how she's shedding. But cover your bases just to be sure. :thumb:


----------



## dpowell12 (Jun 8, 2011)

The get about one cup each in the morning and one cup each at night. Willow is a white goat with brown accents (and the waddles) and her hair underneath is darker - like dark brown-black. Not pink skin just shorter hair. No skin flakes or anything. The other one is just dark brown. Willow was the runt though. I could go to the feed store and just treat them with the powder anyway. Weird. I've seen mites on someone's little pig before and remember the skin was flaky and dry. Lot of work to get them to the vet - and they can't be separated or go crazy. They are pets.


----------



## dpowell12 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes we are in Western WA - near Enumclaw! Interesting about your goat - I feel a little out of my league here! I hope she is just doing what your goat did!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you feed them a mineral? You could probably cut down on the Purina goat feed to once a day and definitely no more than 1 measuring cup.

They do need a good loose goat mineral that you would leave out free choice. If you are getting your goat feed at TSC, they have a good mineral call Manna Pro Goat Mineral. Comes in an 8 lb bag. TSC also has 2 dish mineral dishes that can be put up on the wall and then you can keep out the mineral 24/7.


----------



## dpowell12 (Jun 8, 2011)

I did want to add - they aren't on loose minerals. When I asked at the feed store they said there was enough in the Goat Chow?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, unfortunately there isn't. They actually need the mineral more than the feed. Most of the time, the people at the feed store are not truly knowledgable about goats.


----------



## dpowell12 (Jun 8, 2011)

Great info. Thanks! I was wondering if I might be giving them too much goat chow. I will definitely get the loose minerals.


----------

